# I dont want to go :(



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got another visit to the vets with my poor old man Rommel tonight, well to be more precise with the old group (including Rommel) and both dogs need their boosters. After what happened on the way to the vets with Bang I dont want to go anyway but Im really worried about Rommel, hes not responding to the Baytril at all and this will be the third time Ive taken him back, Ive now got a shopping list of drugs that Im hoping she will give me and after that I dont know where to go, he cant carry on like this and having seen the way Bang went and with him not responding to treatment Im thinking its looking likely that hes also got a bad heart :crying:. I had to sit up most of last night with him over a bowl of steaming water because he was literally gasping, so Im exhausted on top off the worry. Send him some good luck somebody, he could certainly do with some right now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be thinking of you hun xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I will be thinking of you hun xx


Thankies hun, its not till 4:00 so Ive still got loads of time to build myself up into a right state


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

My thoughts will be with you hun *hugs*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry Rommel is poorly, i really hope everything goes well for him at the vets, take care Gill xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww poor boy  

will have my fingers crossed that she'll give you the things youwant and he'll respond to them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got back, we were in there for 45 mins . He is a very poorly rat apparently, shes going to give him some more medecine to see if it helps, hes back on the metacam, and baytril and erithromicin so the poor boy is going to hate me for forcing all that in his little mouth . I just hope it has some effect, Ive lost too many babys recently and I dont want to loose Rommel, hes very unhappy though, she said if it wasnt for the fact that hes still eating she would have suggested he was pts but if hes trying still we should too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor boy, I hope the meds help him soon xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Rommel
Hope he responds to his treatment xx


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww, I hope he pulls through it  I'm currently nursing a sick ratty aswell and it's the hardest thing seeing them so poorly. 

Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Am so very sorry. Sounds like he has been having a really tough time - bless you both & lol x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope he responds xx


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this  im sending lots of get well vibes to Rommel x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw bless him, i hope hes doing better today?...ive everything crossed he responds to treatment and makes a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

If he's struggling for breath (and it's not heart which requires diuretics ) then definitely try Bisolvon powder too -when Cookie came to me at 3 weeks he had pneumonia from exposure -it took 2 weeks of steaming him -Bisolvon -Baytril got theree in the end and he's fine ever since 
thinking of you both


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh dear tdm if i was near i'd give you a big hug.
it seems just lately you have had lots of bad news regarding rodents :crying:

hope rommel perks up a little give the little man a kiss on the belly from me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im taking him back to the vets in half an hour, I cant wait for the medecine to maybe work, I know hes suffering, I feel like a murderer but I cant see him gasping for breath, the steam isnt even helping him now, I wish I had gone with my gut yesterday, 30 months old just isnt enough, god why does doing the right thing have to hurt this much


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im so sorry TDM  Hugs xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Im so sorry TDM  Hugs xx


Thanks hun, hes gone now, I did have a last bit of luck, my favourite vet was in, she confirmed what I knew, he was too far gone, even if I could have got the medecine into him he couldnt come back from this. I still wish Id listened to my instinct yesterday, he was ready to go and didnt fight it. I dont think its hit me yet .


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think we all have a little hope that they will come back from it 

He's at peace now x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hugs Gill  I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry he didnt make it Gill xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(((((massive hugs)))))


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

(((hugs Rommel was a very lucky rat to have such a caring owner )))


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so so sorry gill.:crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone, I just feel drained tonight, I got home from the vets and found my fish Snakey-Lakey was dead too, the children are heartbroken, they have had that fish all their lives and Rommel was a favourite with everyone.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry,

X run free Rommel x and swim free Snakey-Lakey x how awful to loose both the same day  hope you and your family are ok x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gosh Gill you are going through it at the moment  I hope you are okay. You know where I am, Just send me a message on Facebook xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw no really sorry to hear about Snakey-Lakey aswell (((hugs to you all)))


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Goodness me Gill I'm so very sorry.
What a hard time your going through right now :nonod: :crying:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Aw, Gill.. I'm so sorry to read this 
Bless Rom, looking to you for kisses in the car - he adored you, was plain to see.
He's free from any pain now though, bless him & his grey hairs... aw.. 
big hugs. xxx


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Very sorry to read this. Poor little things. Although, I must add, Snakey Lakey is a great name. I'm sure they both had a wonderful life.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozb said:


> Aw, Gill.. I'm so sorry to read this
> Bless Rom, looking to you for kisses in the car - he adored you, was plain to see.
> He's free from any pain now though, bless him & his grey hairs... aw..
> big hugs. xxx


Im glad you got to see him as he really was hun, a big squishy, cuddly, kissy boy, looking for kisses from his mummy. He went downhill very quickly at the end but you could tell even when you saw him that he was a very poorly rat.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hugs to you 

I had a fish as a child for about 11yrs and was totally gutted when he died (or wasn't replaced iykwim) so hugs to your children aswell xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses Gill, hugs to you and your children. You always do what's best for your little babies and love them so unconditionally and I'm sure Rommel and Snakey-Lakey knew that. RIP xxxx


----------

